# Finnish Spitz Boys



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Figured I would just start a picture thread for my little ones.

Boy 2 with his little tongue:









Boy 2 size difference with Mom's paw:









Puppy pile <3 (Boy 1 under Boy 2)









Sleepy family:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe ..... They are all precious.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Such cute little guys. I love how dark they look when they're tiny.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aww...too cute!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

They are darling.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Very cute!!!!!!!!! how are they doing overall?? And Bubbles how is she???


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Oh, they're beautiful!! How's mama doing?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

soooo adorable <3


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

Momma is doing OK. I've learned not to say things are fine, because then something bad happens. But she's eating like a fiend (THANK GOODNESS!), and trying to do crazy things like fit herself under the shed during potty breaks to see if there are rabbits there. And she is chasing birds. And chasing Kimma. Luckily her incision is looking really good. The boys are doing the same. Gaining weight (Boy 1, AKA Chunker, is already at almost a pound, and Boy 2, AKA ****** since he has a white patch on his chest like Kimma, is not too far behind), moving around, squeaking a lot (in true Finkie fashion, they are already a bit loud!), and twitching while sleeping. I've been handling them a good amount every day, and heck, they've already been for like 4 car rides LOL. Looking forward to when their eyes and ears open so that I can keep exposing them to new things


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm glad Bubbles is keeping food down finally!


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, that is really great news and hopefully, it will stay that way. It sounds like Bubbles is regaining her health and vigor and will be back up to speed in no time.

The boys seem to be gaining weight and as others have said, are adorable. I have no doubt that they will be fine examples of the breed as they mature.

Congratulations and good job all around; both to dog mom and to human mom.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Echoing The Feather Duster .... so well said! ... and sincerely meant.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

How wonderful! They are adorable, and Bubbles is looking good.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

<3<3<3 Thinking of you and Bubbles and those baby boys!!! SO SO glad to hear she's eating and keeping food down.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you guys!!!!! Today was a good day. I'm just hoping we continue on that trend. Their eyes and ears should be opening soon (they are 9 days old today!!!), and I can't wait to see them as they grow more mobile 

But for now, here are more pics!

Boy 1 stretching 









Wrestling already:









Puppy train:









Interesting choice in sleeping positions, Boy 2! You can also see a bit of the white on his chest here <3


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the update!!!! Lookit those little munchkins. I wonder if Boy2 with the little white on his chest will grow up to look like Kimma!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

LoMD13 said:


> Thanks for the update!!!! Lookit those little munchkins. I wonder if Boy2 with the little white on his chest will grow up to look like Kimma!


Aheeee!!! I wish! She's the best crazy dog ever. I will compare puppy pictures (and personalities!) when they get old enough


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Aheeee!!! I wish! She's the best crazy dog ever. I will compare puppy pictures (and personalities!) when they get old enough


I shall will it to happen, the world needs more Kimmas!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

They are all looking great! Mom is looking well, considering what she's been through! I've been following your threads and you seem to be really handling everything so well. I hope things continue to improve! And of course, those puppies are dang cute. They are so lucky to be in such a wonderful environment!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I love hearing good updates. And those pups are just so darling.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

LoMD13 said:


> I shall will it to happen, the world needs more Kimmas!


I agree with this, but many in the world might not


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

They're at the little piglet stage! How cuuute! Thanks for keeping us updated. I've been really concerned for you and the pups through this whole thing.

They look great, though! So good to see.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

11 days old 

Boy 1:


















Boy 2:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe .... How precious are they! I am glad everyone seems to be progressing well.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

They're adorable. How's Bubbles doing? Continued good thoughts to you.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

They are such little cuties!! Glad to hear things are going well!!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

They are just too cute. Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh no, they're gettin' fluffier!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Finkie_Mom said:


>


I can smell the puppy breath from here!

They're adorable.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

My little guys are 15 days old today - eyes are opening, they are starting to attempt to use their legs, and each is around the 2lb range 

Boy 1:



























Boy 1 on the move:









Boy 2 yawning in his brother's ear:









Boy 2:


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Little baaaabies. How do you STAND it. Come to me boy2


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

They are too cute for words!

How is Bubbles doing?


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

LoMD13 said:


> Little baaaabies. How do you STAND it. Come to me boy2


I just want to hold them all day. Seriously.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Soooo adorable!!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> They are too cute for words!
> 
> How is Bubbles doing?


MUCH better! Still not eating as much as I would like, but she's acting like her normal self, and as of today has officially finished all of her medications. So now we just wait to see if things appear to be cleared up. Thanks for asking


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Finkie_Mom said:


> MUCH better! Still not eating as much as I would like, but she's acting like her normal self, and as of today has officially finished all of her medications. So now we just wait to see if things appear to be cleared up. Thanks for asking


Most welcome! That is such good news, really happy to hear she is recovering and acting more like her normal self!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am glad to hear Bubbles is on the mend.  Those puppies ... well I would want to just cuddle them all day long too! I wouldn't be able to keep my eyes off of those precious little guys.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad to hear Bubbles is doing better! The pups are absolutely adorable. Watching them develop must be an amazing experience.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Tiny Yawns!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I never saw how people thought they looked like Foxes. I think they look like Red Pandas! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

18 days old today!!!!

Boy 2 sleeping:









Boy 1 yawning:









But then he fell asleep again:









Brothers <3


















(Those two make me think of the line from Tommy Boy, "Brothers don't shake hands! Brothers gotta hug!")


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh.. I can't stand it. TOO CUTE for me to comprehend!!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh for Pete's sake, this is just getting ridiculous. So cute I almost just died.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

See?!?!? This is why I sometimes stupidly get it in my head to keep them both 

The pictures really don't even do them justice....

(I, of course, will NOT be keeping them both. Don't have the time to train 2 more personal dogs, let alone 2 puppy littermates!)


----------



## Chi Nation (Feb 25, 2013)

I love baby pics, they are simply adorable!!!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Finkie_Mom said:


> See?!?!? This is why I sometimes stupidly get it in my head to keep them both
> 
> The pictures really don't even do them justice....
> 
> (I, of course, will NOT be keeping them both. Don't have the time to train 2 more personal dogs, let alone 2 puppy littermates!)


But..but can't we just run away with them


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

LoMD13 said:


> But..but can't we just run away with them


Hahaha my vet was saying that she was going to smuggle one home in her pocket one day. Though she decided that might not work now with only two - I would probably notice


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

SO CUTE! They are really looking good, can't wait to see them when they are up on their feet.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OMGosh they are just sooo adorable .... I can hardly stand it! I do not need puppy fever right now! Lol!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

My cuteness meter just exploded! The are adorable!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I really am smitten with these boys. Not sure if it's because it's my first litter, or because of all the difficult stuff that came along with this litter, or what. But I just love them. 

Can you tell?









Prettiest Mom ever:









Spending some time on the hardwood floor today!
Boy 1:









Boy 2:


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

They are getting so big. Just too cute.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

oh my god!
less than a month ago they were only the size of Bubbles' foot! Now they're almost as big as her?!
What do you feed these boys? Miracle Grow? xD


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Holy crap they're HUGE.

Is there a big size difference between male and female Finnish Spitz?


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> They are getting so big. Just too cute.


They really are getting big. Now we're in the clumsy but adorable "attempting to understand how legs work" stage 



HollowHeaven said:


> oh my god!
> less than a month ago they were only the size of Bubbles' foot! Now they're almost as big as her?!
> What do you feed these boys? Miracle Grow? xD


I KNOW. Ridiculous. It's all Bubby. She's a good Mom. She has a little help from lots of good foods


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Finkie_Mom said:


> They really are getting big. Now we're in the clumsy but adorable "attempting to understand how legs work" stage


This stage is always fun.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

TorachiKatashi said:


> Holy crap they're HUGE.
> 
> Is there a big size difference between male and female Finish Spitz?


Not a terrible difference. Females are 15-18inches at the withers, males are 17-21 (the standard is a bit different than that, but I've seen smaller males AND females and definitely larger males). Weight difference reflects the slight height difference - females are generally 20-30lbs, males 25-35lbs.



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> This stage is always fun.


It's unbelievably cute! I figure it's like the honeymoon period before they start to become little terrors


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

They have grown like weeds!!! They are just precious!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Finkie_Mom said:


> It's unbelievably cute! I figure it's like the honeymoon period before they start to become little terrors


LOL, exactly what it is.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

ADORABLE! And Bubbles looks like such a proud mommy! And she has every reason! So glad they are all doing well and growing so fast!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

They're precious! So glad everyone is continuing to do well. Hope you are able to relax a bit, too.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

A bit of shaky walking from Boy 2:









Boy 1 in the foreground:









Closeup of the little fuzz:









Boy 2 already thinks pictures are boring:


















Little men are growing too fast!!!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Boy 2 looks like the cuddliest little bear in that first pic. They just keep getting more adorable! I wouldn't think that was possible.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

They just keep getting cuter and cuter!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Rowdy said:


> Boy 2 looks like the cuddliest little bear in that first pic. They just keep getting more adorable! I wouldn't think that was possible.


I didn't think so, either! But I swear they've even gotten cuter in the past 24 hours 



Abbylynn said:


> They just keep getting cuter and cuter!


Thanks!!! They really do!

Here's a video I just took - they make the CUTEST noises:


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

This isn't fair. Not only am I getting cuteness over loads from my own new puppy... but seeing your updates is just putting me over the top! I can't handle it!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Cutest dog fight ever, dear god I think I've died and gone to puppy heaven.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't handle this thread. Omg.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

ERMAHGERD PERPIES. They are too precious!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OMGoodness! The memories that brings back seeing the plastic pool! Lol! I had 13 Rough Collie pups in a very large one years ago! Lol! That was hard work!!! And the puppy sounds give me goosebumps! They are just so so precious! 

EDIT: This is fantastic! We can see the pups grow ... with sound!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

4 weeks old!!!

Chunker:



























******:


















Brothers <3


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

squee!!! What cuties they are. Thanks for the update.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

They're starting to look a little spitzy and not just general puppy! I just about died during the first video, by the way!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Can't handle it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Sooooo cute!!!! Look at them play! Awwwe .....


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

They're growing up so fast! I'm sure it doesn't feel as fast for you though. I can't believe they're old enough to move around and play. Very cute. You've done an amazing job.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They are just beautiful! Its making me want another little puppy and my youngest is only 6 months old. lol


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

OMG. I need one.



No I don't.
But I do.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Avery said:


> OMG. I need one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too me too. one nugget for one puppy, please.


----------



## keikanca (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey there! I received a message from another member who recommended you for a question I had. By the way, your pictures are adorable! So, we (fiance and I) have applied to adopt a rescue dog who is 1 1/2 years old and is a Golden Retriever & Finnish Spitz mix. It's pretty easy to see both the Golden and the Finnish in her (she has a Spitz curled tail and fur, with a Goldens floppy ears, head and eyes) and weighs about 45 lbs. My question is, after doing a lot of research on both Golden's and Finnish Spitz's, I was wondering if you have any experience with, or know anyone who has experience in this breed? We know it's hard to pinpoint the traits with mixes as the breeding lines are hard or impossible to follow, and, each dog is different - I know I did an internet search for this mix and nothing came up. I'm assuming this is a really rare mix? Thank you very much for the help!

Christopher


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

They are beautiful puppies! They are going to mature into handsome boys.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, all!!! Here are some more pics 

Chunker:


















******:


















New pen setup! The box is a huge hit 











keikanca said:


> Hey there! I received a message from another member who recommended you for a question I had. By the way, your pictures are adorable! So, we (fiance and I) have applied to adopt a rescue dog who is 1 1/2 years old and is a Golden Retriever & Finnish Spitz mix. It's pretty easy to see both the Golden and the Finnish in her (she has a Spitz curled tail and fur, with a Goldens floppy ears, head and eyes) and weighs about 45 lbs. My question is, after doing a lot of research on both Golden's and Finnish Spitz's, I was wondering if you have any experience with, or know anyone who has experience in this breed? We know it's hard to pinpoint the traits with mixes as the breeding lines are hard or impossible to follow, and, each dog is different - I know I did an internet search for this mix and nothing came up. I'm assuming this is a really rare mix? Thank you very much for the help!
> 
> Christopher


Sent you a PM


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

MY goodness they have grown! They are soooo adorable!  I just want to jump through the pc and hug them!


----------



## keikanca (Mar 10, 2013)

I am attaching pictures - now that I look closer, I'm thinking if not Golden and Finnish Spitz, maybe a Golden and Chow (if that's a more common cross breed). We haven't sdopted him yet (long story invloving our house doesn't have a super large yard and we don't have kids - his foster is pretty adament he goes to a house with kids, which is really frustrating for us. He came in with a urinary tract infection and Heart Worms, and we offered to take over all his treatments, to include taking several weeks off work to make sure he has company at our home after he gets his first series of shots in the beginning of April). We suspect the foster is really attached to him, and will probably scratch us off because our smaller yard and not having children (she has children and he loves being around kids) - I have to vent for one second (sorry), as going the rescue route can be a bit difficult and I feel many have these expectations that all of us who would love to give a rescue dog a wonderful and loving home have to have other dogs, children and live on large, sprawling farms). We 're going to look at Golden Retriever puppies this weekend. Anywa, we are stil keeping an open mind and hoping the rescue route will work out, and we want to try and know as much about our dog beforw we get hom so we can give him a great home and understand some of the unique needs he might have. Thus, my inquiry on this site. Thank you so much for the help and taking the time to assist me trying ot get an idea of what breeds he might be. Here are the pictures -


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Some tuggy pics from tonight <3

(Kimma is acting as referee)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

How adorable!!!!!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

They are so adorable!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I cant get over how fat and cute they are! And those itty-bitty tails.... just kills me!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't even believe that they are up and running already - they are 5 weeks old now 










Chunker:
Like mother like son!



























******:




































We are about 90% sure we are keeping Chunker


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Five weeks...wow! Time flies. They look so happy and healthy.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Look at them run! Sweet!!!! .... I cannot believe how time flies! They are sooooo cute!  Go Boys Go!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

How cute! I'm sure Chunker will make you a great 4th Spitz.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Updated pictures!! These were taken last weekend, when the boys turned 7 weeks old 

They also both officially have names. Chunker (Boy 1) is Jari ("Yar-ee"), and ****** (Boy 2) is Teemu ("Tee-moo"). 

Jari, who is our keeper:



















He loves Kimma:










Teemu, who is SUCH a sweet little guy:


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

THERE SHOULD BE A WARNING FOR THE CUTE OVERLOAD FOR THIS THREAD.
Omg... I think I'm going to faint from all the cuteness!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe .... They are so so beautiful! I can hardly believe they are already that old. Is Teemu spoken for .... or are you still screening for his forever home? I would have had a hard time deciding between the two as to who to keep. I sure had a tough time when I had 13 RC pups to choose one from. But I guess when you know them from birth ... one just always sticks out from all the others.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I was having a bad day, until I saw your thread had been updated, and it put a smile on my face. They are simply adorable. I cannot wait to see Jari as he grows up through pictures! He is going to be SO handsome.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh. My. Goodness. They actually look like dogs now, and not just rolly-polly balls of cuteness!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Little guys are 8 weeks old <3

Kimma loves them. She is the best puppy sitter ever:


















Jari wanted to share his stick with her <3









Jari with said stick:









He is a ham:









Teemu likes recalls!


















The boys with their skinny, naked-looking Mom. Poor Bubbles LOL.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I saw that last picture and thought there was a 3rd puppy! You must be so proud of Bubbles.  So glad she's making such a good recovery. As for the two boys, they are absolutely adorable, as always.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

11 weeks old!!!!

Jari loves Pen. Pen would rather they just be acquaintances 









Jari is the happiest of pups (with Teemu running in the background and poor. still naked Bubbles is there, too LOL):









Teemu:









Wrestling:


















Wish this were more clear, but I love it anyway


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

They are amazingly handsome guys. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... They are growing up so quickly. They are absolutely adorable. I am also glad that Bubbles is recovering well.

I would have a hard time parting with either of those two puupies!


----------

